# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] CANON MVX450 (με πρόβλημα αν΄αναγνωσης SD)

## RNR

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Ξέβρασε η αποθήκη μου μία βιντεοκάμερα canon MVX450, έχει χαλάσει η μπαταρία της και έχω χάσει και τον φορτιστή.
Την σύνδεσα στο τροφοδοτικό πάγκου και δείχνει να δουλεύει κανονικά, οθόνες μηχανισμοί κλτ. ¨Εχει και υποδοχή για SD, όμως όταν βάζω την SD μου λέει error και δοκίμασα κανα δύο διαφορετικές, μήπως ξέρετε τι μπορεί να φταει??? Μην αγοράσω μπαταρίες και φορτιστή χωρίς να δουλεύει...

Αναμένω σε οποιαδήποτε σχόλιο ή απάντηση σας.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ioannislab

Καλησπερα και σε σενα,
Η καρτα μνημης σε τι φορμα ειναι φορμαρισμενη? δοκιμασε να την φορμαρεις σε fat32 απο το πισι. επισης ριξε και σπρευ επαφων στην υποδοχη και βαλε βγαλε μερικες φορες την καρτα.

----------


## RNR

Καλημέρα.

Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω. 

Πάντως μέσα απο το manual είδαι ότι όλες οι κάρτες που μπαίνουν μέσα πρέπει να γίνονται initialize μέσα απο την κάμερα, την βλέπει όταν την βάζω και όταν την βάζω να κάνει initialize μου βγάζει error.

Θα προσπαθήσω και θα σας πω.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## RNR

Καλησπέρα,
τίποτα δεν αναγνωρίζει την κάρτα για κανένβα λόγω.

Τι κάνω? Την Παρατάω?

----------


## ioannislab

Τώρα δεν την καταλαβαινει καν? Η καρτα που δοκιμαζεις ειναι SD η micro SD με αντάπτορα?

----------


## xatzigeo

Κοίτα και την μέγιστη χωρητικότητα της κάρτας που μπορεί να καταλάβει. Δηλαδή η κάρτα σου είναι πολύ μεγάλη,  σε ΜΒ ή GB, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην μπορεί να την διαβάσει η κάμερα.

----------


## RNR

H κάρτα είναι SD και είναι 4GB, βγάζει συνεχώς error card. 
Φίλε Γιώργο αυτο που λές το σκέφτηκα και έχω μία κάρτα 1gb mini sd βεβαια, θα την βάλω με αντάπτορα να δω, μακάρι να δουλέψει. Επειδή είναι παλιά ίσως δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει πάνω απο 2gb.

Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη ιδέα δεκτή!

Ευχαριστώ

----------

